# معوقات ومنحنيات في الطريق (لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل )



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

معوقات ومنحنيات في الطريق
لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل
(مشجعات)

?كيف نحول العوائق إلى مشجعات؟
"مِنْ أجلِ ذلكَ، إذ لنا هذِهِ الخِدمَةُ - كَما رُحِمنا - لا نَفشَلُ" (2كو4: 1), إذ يقبلني الرب في خدمته, هذه رحمة منه لأني في الأصل أنا لا أستحق.
"بل قد رَفَضنا خَفايا الخِزيِ، غَيرَ سالِكينَ في مَكرٍ، ولا غاشينَ كلِمَةَ اللهِ، بل بإظهارِ الحَق، مادِحينَ أنفُسَنا لَدَى ضَميرِ كُل إنسانٍ قُدّامَ اللهِ. ولكن إنْ كانَ إنجيلُنا مَكتومًا، فإنَّما هو مَكتومٌ في الهالِكينَ، الذينَ فيهِمْ إلهُ هذا الدَّهرِ قد أعمَى أذهانَ غَيرِ المؤمِنينَ، لِئلا تُضيءَ لهُمْ إنارَةُ إنجيلِ مَجدِ المَسيحِ، الذي هو صورَةُ اللهِ. فإنَّنا لسنا نَكرِزُ بأنفُسِنا، بل بالمَسيحِ يَسوعَ رَبًّا، ولكن بأنفُسِنا عَبيدًا لكُمْ مِنْ أجلِ يَسوعَ. لأنَّ اللهَ الذي قالَ: "أنْ يُشرِقَ نورٌ مِنْ ظُلمَةٍ"، هو الذي أشرَقَ في قُلوبِنا، لإنارَةِ مَعرِفَةِ مَجدِ اللهِ في وجهِ يَسوعَ المَسيحِ" (2كو4: 2-6).
x غاشين كلمة الله: مِنْ أسوأ السلبيات في حياة الخادم أن يغش كلمة الله (البِدع - الهرطقات).
x مادحين أنفسنا: المفروض أن لا يمدح الإنسان نفسه, ولكن ممكن أن تكون ممدوح لدى ضمير كل إنسان. ليس بالكلام ولكن قد يمنع الشخص كبرياؤه أن يمتدحك, ولكن في ضميره يشهد لك أنك ممدوح لو سلكت كما يُريد الله.
x إنجيلنا مكتوم: أي شيء أفعله لا يُقّدر فلا يهمك شيء.
x فإننا نكرز بأنفسنا: مبدأ جميل في الخدمة أننا نخدم, ليس لشهادة ولمدح, ولكن لنكرز بيسوع المسيح. وإذا كرزنا بأنفسنا فنحن عبيد (أقل مِنْ خدامين) مِنْ أجل يسوع.
لأن الله الذي قال: "فإنَّهُ يُشرِقُ شَمسَهُ علَى الأشرارِ والصّالِحينَ، ويُمطِرُ علَى الأبرارِ والظّالِمينَ" (مت5: 45), آية تعطينا السلام, فلا شيء في العالم يهدد سلامي, لا المكان, ولا المكانة, ولا الاسم, ولا رضاء المسئول, ولا الخدمة, ولكن سلامي محفوظ داخلي لوجود إشراقة في داخلي.
ماذا لو فيما نحن مجتمعون كل له شكواه وآخر مشغول في مجد الله يسوع المسيح. لا شيء يعوقني أن أتمتع بالله في وجه المسيح.
"ولكن لنا هذا الكَنزُ في أوانٍ خَزَفيَّةٍ، ليكونَ فضلُ القوَّةِ للهِ لا مِنّا" (2كو4: 7), الإناء الخزفي قليل القيمة وهش يُكسَر بسهولة. فنفوسنا خزفية, أي شيء يجعلني أتعب وأحزن وأقلق.
x ليكون فضل القوة لله لا منا: لماذا أواني خزفية ليكون فضل القوة لله نتيجة لذلك يُحول العَقَبة إلى مُشجع.
"مُكتَئبينَ في كُل شَيءٍ، لكن غَيرَ مُتَضايِقينَ. مُتَحَيرينَ، لكن غَيرَ يائسينَ" (2كو4: 8), تحويل العَقَبة إلى مُشجع.
"حامِلينَ في الجَسَدِ كُلَّ حينٍ إماتَةَ الرَّب يَسوعَ، لكَيْ تُظهَرَ حياةُ يَسوعَ أيضًا في جَسَدِنا" (2كو4: 10) .. لو كل المسيحيين تنطبق عليهم هذه الآية فكم بالأولى أنتم الخدام. الصليب شيء أساسي فلماذا نستغرب الصليب, لا توجد مسيحية بدون صليب ولا توجد بدون حمل الصليب, ولا أنت تستطيع حَمل صليب غيرك.
x إماتة الرب يسوع: فمن يستحق أن يشترك في آلام الرب, طوبى للذي يَحمِل إماتة الرب يسوع.
x نُسلم للموت: لا يقصد إكليل الشهادة ولكن دائمًا, أي خدمة التكريس.
x نحن الأحياء. في جسدنا المائت: الموت يعمل فينا (كخدام) وفيكم (المخدومين) إن كان الموت يعمل فينا, فالحياة تدب في المخدومين. لو كنت أبحث عن الحياة, أي عن كرامتي وذاتي ومستقبلي, فالموت سيدب في المخدومين.
x فإذ لنا روح الإيمان: إماتات طول النهار, ولكن نموت ونقوم مع الرب يسوع, هنا يوجد تعزية, وهناك في الأبدية. هنا في مخدعي أبكي وَأُقدم شكواي للرب يسوع, الذي يفتح أحضانه, وأشعر بصدر المسيح المفتوح أمامنا, فأخرج بتعزية.
x لأن جميع الأشياء: بولس الرسول يقول للمخدومين إن كل شيء لكم وأنا لا يهم.. "لذلكَ لا نَفشَلُ، بل وإنْ كانَ إنسانُنا الخارِجُ يَفنَى، فالدّاخِلُ يتجَدَّدُ يومًا فيومًا" (2كو4: 16). بل وإن كان إنساننا الخارجي يفني. فبالداخل إنسان قديم وإنسان جديد. القديم لابد أن يفنى (جسد - شهوات - فراغ - رغبات) أما الداخلي (صلاة - وداعة - فضائل - إنسان ملائكي) لا يمكن أن الاثنين معًا, لابد أن واحد يفنى والآخر يتجدد.
الشهداء .. عندما كانوا يتعرضون للعذاب, هذا كان نوع من الصنفرة والتنقية لهم, عندما يسمح الله بأحد يأذيني, أعرف أن هذا بتخطيط من الله.
إذا كنت على علاقة ومودة مع الآخرين, وليس هناك ما يُشيب العلاقة وكل الأمور على مايرام, أقول لنفسي أكيد هناك يوجد شيء خطأ. لا أتضايق إذا ضايقني أحد فهذه سكينة يستخدمها الشيطان.
القديسة سارة قالت: (إنها مكاوي يسوع. مكوىَ المسيح تكون لكوي الجروح. فهل أتضايق مِنْ هذا.!!).
x لذلك لا نفشل: الضيق خِفة ولكن المَجد ثِقل, الضيق وقتي ولكن المجد أبدي. إذا كان الضيق ثقيل فالمجد يكون أثقل.
?عوائق في طريق التكريس القلبي والخدمة:
1- الاعتياد.
2- الاحتراف.
3- ضياع الهدف.
4- غياب البرنامج الروحي.
5- التأثير السلبي للناس.
6- الطِباع الشخصية.
1- الاعتياد:
مشكلة تُقابل الخدام وحتى الرهبان, وهي أن الراهب قَبل الرهبنة, يكون الدير بالنسبة له هو الأمل والمكان المُقدس جدًا له, ويتمنى تقبيل تراب وأعتاب الدير, ويتوسل الآباء لِقُبوله. ويتلهف على تقبيل أجساد القديسين, وينظر للآباء الرهبان بكل هيبة ووقار واحترام, ويشعر بعدم استحقاقه لهؤلاء, ويتوسل إلى رئيس الدير بالدخول إلى الدير, ولو كخدام وبدون شكل وهكذا. وبعد أن يُقّبَل في الدير, يعتاد المكان ويفقد هيبته للرهبان, ورمل البرية الذي كان يشتهيه يصبح مُزعج بالنسبة له, وأجساد القديسين الذي كان يشتهي أن يتبارك منهم, قد يمر عليه أسابيع بل وشهور لا يقترب منهم.
الاعتياد في الخدمة قد يعوق النمو .. كذلك الكاهن بعد رسامته, وبالأخص إن كان مِنْ الخدام, وليس مِنْ الشمامسة, في بداية دخول الهيكل يشعر بمهابته, ثم يعتاد المكان, فمن الممكن يزعق ويعلي صوته ويتنرفز, وكأن الله غير موجود.
وقد يكون المخدوم لديه مخافة أكثر منا. اعتيادنا الجو والناس والكهنة ومن الممكن أن نتعامل مع الكاهن, أنه أقل مِنا, والنِد بالنِد, بل الرؤوس تساوت!!
كذلك بعد التكريس والخدمة, قد يدخل عليك روح التعالي, كل هذا يعوق النمو والتقدم للأمام. كل هذا يرجع إلى الذات لأن المُتَضِع يشعر طول حياته أنه تلميذ, وأنه صغير, وأن ضعفات الآخرين هينة بالنسبة لضعفاته, فلا يُدين أحد, ولا يحتقر أحد, ولا يعتاد أحد من الناس حتى مع العِشرة الطويلة. أشعر أن الآخرين أفضل مني وليس بِصغر نَفس أو إحباط. ضعفاتي لا تجعلني أُحبَط, وضعفات الآخرين لا تجعلني أحتقرهم, نحن ننمو معًا, نتعالج معًا كأننا في مستشفى وكل واحد له مشكلته.
2- الاحتراف:
كُنا في الخدمة هواة ثم أصبحنا محترفين. قد يخدم أحد الأشخاص خدمة تطوعية, ويبذل كل جهده, ثم يخدم في الكنيسة ويصبح له شأن. الخادم يخدم بروح التكريس وليس بروح الموظفين, قد يهمنا الأجر ليس كفلوس ولكن تقدير ورضا وماذا يقول الناس عني, وهذا يجعل النمو معوق "فلو كُنتُ بَعدُ أُرضي الناسَ، لم أكُنْ عَبدًا للمَسيحِ" (غل1: 10), الذي يُرضي الناس يصير عَبد للناس, والذي يُركز على المسيح يسلك بكل نقاوة وقفزات روحية, ومهما يَكُن حوله ضيقات فالهدف أمامه هو المسيح, ولا يُبالي بالضيقات. القديس استفانوس ناظر للسيد المسيح, والحِجارة تتراكم عليه. فإن كنا مركزين على المسيح فالحِجارة مِنْ كل شيء لا تُعطلني عن المسيرة, وأنطلق في انطلاقتي مع الله.
3- ضياع الهدف:
رسمة كلب الصيد الذي يجري بسرعة هائلة وراء فريسته (الأرنب) ثم يجري وراءه بقية الكلاب, الثاني ليس في سرعة الأول والثالث ليس في سرعة ما يليه, وهكذا حتى نصل إلى الأخير نجده تحول للخلف. حيث أن الأول أمامه الهدف, بينما ما يليه ينظر إلى الكلب وليس إلى الهدف, بالتالي تقل هِمَته وهكذا نحن .. الإنسان عندما يرى الله يجري لأن الهدف أمامه. قد نكون في بداية حياتنا نجري وراء الأسقف, وعيني ليست على الهدف. مِنْ الممكن أن بعد ذلك الانضمام للخدمة ثم نندم لكن لو مِنْ الأصل كان نظرنا نحو المسيح يَهون كل شيء مِنْ أجله.
ولدينا أعظم مَثَل لذلك: هي القديسة دميانة التي تركت أبوها والمملكة لكي تسكن في قصر بناه أبوها لها, لتخد المسيح ولما أدى الأمر أن تموت مِنْ أجل شركة المسيح, لم تعترض بل وأكثر مِنْ ذلك أن تُرسل لأبيها توبخه مِنْ أجل المسيح لأن المسيح الهدف كان واضحًا أمام أعينها.
ضياع الهدف يُعطلني عَن الانطلاق في الطريق, وأقل شيء ممكن يُعطلني ويعثرني, ونزعل لأشياء تافهة, لكن في الطريق قد تكون زلطة ولأن أمامي الهدف فلا أُبالي بها, مثلاً إذا كان إنسان مسافر للتنزه مع أسرته ممكن أثناء الطريق أي شيء يعطلهم, لكن لو أن المسافر كاهنًا مثلاً وله ميعاد عِظة في مكان ما فيكون تركيزه على الطريق وأمامه الهدف أن يصل في الموعد ولا يسمح بشيء يعطله.
جيد لنا أن نختلي مرة في السنة ونَبعِد عن الخدمة ونسأل أنفسنا أين نحن مِنْ الهدف الأصلي؟ قداسة البابا عند رسامة أي راهب يقول لهم حافظوا على الروحانية التي دخلتم بها, على الأقل إن لم تتقدموا لا ترجعوا للوراء.
4- ضياع البرنامج الروحي:
يشتكي البعض مِنْ كثرة العمل وعدم وجود اعترافات, قُداسات, صلوات, البرنامج الروحي غير موجود, العمل كثير. نحتاج إلى تنظيم وقت وترتيب للأولويات, حسب قناعاتك تهتم بالخدمة لكي تنجح أما الصلاة فمقدور عليها لما أفضى, عندما نهتم بالخدمة أكثر مِنْ الصلاة أي أنا مُهتم بذاتي وكرامتي أكثر مِنْ خلاص نفسي ومِنْ المسيح نفسه.
اهتمامي بالصلاة وبخدمة ما يحكمهم هو نظرتي لذاتي, هل الخدمة معطلاني عَن الصلاة, أي أن ذاتي أهم مِنْ ربنا, اهتمامي بصلاتي الخاصة في مخدعي بالمقارنة بحضوري الصلاة في الكنيسة, أي أن ذاتي أهم مِنْ ربنا بمعنى أني أريد أن أَظهَر مُلتزم في الكنيسة, وقد يكون لك فرصة قيادة التسبحة بصوتك الحلو, لذلك لابد أن أكون حريص على الحضور, وغيابك سيؤثر فغياب البرنامج الروحي يجعل الإنسان يتعوق عن نُموه وعن علاقته بالله, إذا كنا روحانيين والمفروض أن نكون كذلك, وإن كنا خدام لخدمة الله وليس لشيء آخر, لابد أن يكون لنا برنامج روحي لا يتأثر ولا يهتز, مِنْ جهة الصلاة الفردية والجماعية, ومِنْ جهة قراءة الإنجيل والشَبع بالمسيح مِنْ جهة التأمل, القراءة الروحية, الخلوة, التناول, الاعتراف, قد نُحدث أولادنا عنها ونحن نُقَصِر فيها, مِنْ الجميل أن نَخلط العمل بالصلاة مهما كانت الأعمال مُحتاجة إلى تركيز ذهن, يجب فيما نحن نعمل مِنْ آن لآخر نتنهد ونتنفس اسم يسوع مِنْ خلال الصلاة السهمية (صلاة يسوع) حينئذ لا نسأل لماذا حياتنا الروحية في النازل.
5- الناس وتأثيرهم السلبي:
قد أكون مِنْ النوع الذي لا يحتك بأحد. الاحتكاك بالناس مُفيد ورائع, لكن لابد أن ننتبه لأن الاحتكاك بالناس قد يأتي بتأثير سلبي, نجد الغضب يظهر, الحقد, الحسد يظهر, ممكن أخذ صفات سلبية فيَّ, قد أتأثر مِنْ أحد قد يكون عنيفًا فأشرب هذه الروح وأتعامل مع المخدومين بمثل ذلك الشيء, الذي أنت تتعب منه لا تُعامل به الآخرين.
الطِباع الشخصية, إنسان هادي بطبعه, وإنسان حامي, إنسان ذكي وإنسان قليل الذكاء, وقلته ممكن يَعوقني, لا أقول أنا هكذا ولا أُصلِح مِنْ نفسي لأن بهذا أحكم على نفسي بوقف النمو ولكن أقول أنا وحش, ولكن بنعمة المسيح حتى الطِباع الرديئة فيَّ ممكن المسيح يستخدمها لمجد اسمه القدوس, قد يكون الذكاء مكروه لكن مِنْ الممكن أن تكسب إخوتك بهذا الذكاء, بطرس مُندفع ولبق استخدمه الرب لخدمة الكرازة.
يوحنا ويعقوب ابنيَّ الرعد استطاع المسيح أن يُهذب هذه الأخلاق ويصبح يوحنا الحبيب. توما شكاك وبشكه برهن لنا صدق القيامة. المسيح لم يُغير مِنْ طِباع الناس ولكن استغل كل الشخصيات لمجده. القديس موسى الأسود كان زعيمًا أصبح زعيم الرهبان.
الصفات الطبيعية التي فينا لو وضعناها في يد الله, تكون عوامل نمو وليس عوائق, لا تقول أنا كده, ولكن قُل أن لديَّ عيوب أريد أن تتحسن, نقول لله في الصلاة استخدمني يارب بعيوبي, بهوان ومجد بصيت حسن وصيت رديء. في النهاية اجعلني لمجد اسمك القدوس. فمن فوائد الضعفات تجعلني إنسانًا مُتضِعًا عندما يُحاربك الشيطان في نجاح في خدمة أو أي عمل أو أي شيء تَذكر ضعفاتك.
أرجو أن المُعوقات التي توجد في طريقنا تكون مُحفزات وليس مُعوقات. ونُركز نظرنا نحو الهدف الذي لأجله خَدَمنا, ولإلهنا المجد آمين.

​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

اخي النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكـــــــــرا

للمحبه والمرور الكريم

الرب يسوع معاااكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى  
ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*مقاله روووووووووووووعه يا اخى الحبيب
مشعارفه اقولك قد ايه استفدت بجد
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع راائع شكرا الك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2009)

> الصفات الطبيعية التي فينا لو وضعناها في يد الله, تكون عوامل نمو وليس عوائق, لا تقول أنا كده, ولكن قُل أن لديَّ عيوب أريد أن تتحسن, نقول لله في الصلاة استخدمني يارب بعيوبي, بهوان ومجد بصيت حسن وصيت رديء. في النهاية اجعلني لمجد اسمك القدوس. فمن فوائد الضعفات تجعلني إنسانًا مُتضِعًا عندما يُحاربك الشيطان في نجاح في خدمة أو أي عمل أو أي شيء تَذكر ضعفاتك.


*عجبنى خالص الجزء ده
أتمنى للجميع الاستفاده من موضوعك الجميل ده وربنا يعو ض تعبك *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (13 أكتوبر 2009)

"مِنْ أجلِ ذلكَ، إذ لنا هذِهِ الخِدمَةُ - كَما رُحِمنا - لا نَفشَلُ" (2كو4: 1), 

موضوع رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------

